# MK-677, 3-MHD and MINDFUEL



## Elvia1023 (Jul 25, 2014)

I started the MK-677 about 1 week ago. I dosed it at 25mg pre bed the first night. I had a great sleep but woke up and didn't feel much so was disappointed. You should never go by side effects but on any good gh booster (HGH, CJC-DAC etc) I wake up with bad CTS (numb hands etc). Anyway the next night done exactly the same thing and the difference couldn't be bigger. Had an amazing sleep but when I woke up my hands were more numb than they have ever been. I love that feeling and it was stronger than past large HGH doses.

I have continued with 25mg MK-677 pre bed and it's getting better and better. Sleep is amazing and the CTS is bad. Sometimes I wake up and it is bad but I will go back to sleep but 30 mins and wake up and I can't move my hands at all. My mate called me the other morning and I couldn't answer the phone due to my hands being so numb. I have noticed I am leaning out fast too and trust me it's not my diet. The only downside like you get with any good GH product is tiredness through the day. Sometimes I can barely move. This lack of energy is not something caffeine can help with either. Sometimes the slightest movement seems to take a lot of mental effort so as my job is active I have struggled at times. This has quickly become my fav product and I am loving it so far 

The mindfuel I  have taken 4 times so far and it provides a great mental boost and what I would describe as mental clarity. I take this after my breakfast before the gym. The main reason for taking this is huperzine a as it's great for boosting GH levels. 2 days I did feel a bit weird and that may be the mindfuel or it could be the aas I am on. I will need more time and usage to learn the true cause. What I mean by weird is just a bit off... like anxiety... on edge. Perhaps it is the Gingko Biloba or the Panax Ginseng. Certain adaptogens have resulted in similar responses in the past so that would be an educated guess. I have taken gingko and ginseng separately before and Gingko can take some time to get used to. I will know more in the next few weeks.

I started the 3-MHD yesterday pre workout. I can't really comment on that as I took a pre workout and had an intra shake so it would be wrong to state added pumps etc. I will be taking 2 servings of 3-MHD per day and so far so good. I am excited to try this product out as it sounds amazing. It sounds ideal for my current goals too.

Hormones are currently 1.05g test and 40-50mg tren a per day. I had a tiny break and figured I might as well go back on and have a break after my holiday  Not taking an AI now but will add in some aromasin very soon.

I had my blood pressure tested today and it was 160/75. My doctor was not concerned in the slightest but said we will retest it after my holiday. That 160 is too high for my liking and it was before any pre workout etc. Therefore I will be adding in 25mg tadalafil eod preworkout for it's pumps and to help lower my bp.

I also have LGD-4033 on hand so I may add that in but might leave it as I am using plenty. I will update with info and pics etc over the next few weeks


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jul 25, 2014)

MK-677 really is powerful. I feel it more than 10IU GH. I feel it so much though the tiredness is a struggle. I was so bad in work yesterday and all I wanted to do was go home. My job is fairly active so I am gonna struggle a lot with this. I actually missed my dose last night so I was ok in work today. My energy was so much better in work after missing my dose. I will be dosing it tonight at 25mg as work should be easy 2moro so no issues. Guys you really need to hold the mk-677 under your tongue for a few mins it will multiply absorption. It states like crap and burns but it isn't actually that bad when you hold it under your tongue compared to just knocking it back. You will feel it a lot more by holding it under your tongue.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jul 31, 2014)

I haven't updated recently but things are great. I had a big night out on Sat though so have not put anything into my body since as I overdone it. I had a great night but not gonna drink that much for a long time. I will restart my MK-677 tonight and 3-MHD and MINDFUEL pre workout 2moro.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Aug 1, 2014)

I had a great workout today and felt amazing. Lots of focus before I left and I didn't even use a pre workout. But I had a coffee in the gym to give me even more drive. Got a great pump from the 3-MHD and my strength seems to be going up (that will be the test too). I didn't use tadalafil but will pre workout 2moro.

I was very tired in work so I am gonna change my MK-677 dosing time to after my breakfast but will start that on Sunday. This is an experiment to see how I am as I usually feel the tiredness in the evenings when I dose it pre bed (night before).


----------



## Elvia1023 (Aug 1, 2014)

According to one study MK-677's largest pulse occurred 12 hours after injection so that would explain my tiredness. I usually take it about 3-4am pre bed. I start work at 5pm plus earlier I have usually had a pre workout so that will help with energy levels. I don't crash from the pre workout when not on the MK-677 but I think everything combined creates one lazy worker  Guys could time this 12 hours to intra/post training for example (a time you want high gh).


----------



## Elvia1023 (Aug 2, 2014)

It's 4am and I am destroyed and just took some before pics for a contest so figured I would post a few here too. 

















Stats are 6ft 2 and guessing about 230 pounds. No more footlong subways and ice cream with honey for me


----------



## Elvia1023 (Aug 7, 2014)

I have been partying quite a bit recently... it was well needed after certain things. Anyway I didn't take anything for a few days as I felt rough. I took 0.1mg prami on Mon night and woke up Tues with severe CTS. I took 25mg MK-677 in the morning and again today at the same time. I haven't been the gym this week but will be going 2moro, Fri and Sat. I will be dosing 2/3 dropper of 3-MHD pre workout 2moro. I will continue with 0.1mg prami pre bed and 25mg MK-677 in the morning.

I received my pge-1 for my arm log today plus another bottle of mk-677 to keep going 

I should add I am loading up on MT2 now ed at about 150mcg pre bed. I will up the dose the closer I get to my holiday


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Sep 20, 2014)

I've gone through 3 1/2 bottles of MK-677 and recovery reminds me of when I was 20 years old. I just trained 15 out of 16 days with 2 hours of weights and an hour of cardio. This is unreal at my age of 46.


----------

